# Spencer Loggers Tape



## Qatanlison (May 10, 2004)

I just wonder if any of you can give me some help on how to take it apart for some greasing/cleaning, as well as to be able to change the gear and tape in the future... Or is there some on-line instruction that anyone know of? Or can send me?
Got it on ebay - these tapes are not of the same design as the ones in Sweden...

Thanks,

Q


----------



## wiley_p (May 10, 2004)

I've never used the instructions, so I know its not that hard. Just sit by the woodstove with a good lager and about 30 minutes. If that isnt for ya, then call Baileys and they can send you the schematic for the tapes. I keep mine lubed with LPS 1 works fine.


----------



## Qatanlison (May 10, 2004)

Well, Wiley, after some Champagne(!) I got it open, cleaned out the dirt from 1966 and lubricated it and now it's fine...
Didn't realize that little nut on the back was the key to it all...

Q


----------



## John Ellison (May 10, 2004)

Qatanlison,
When the tape breaks and you get ready to put in a new refill, try this. Unwrap the new filler and let about two feet stick out, put the rest in your shirt pocket before you let go of it. Your shirt pocket will keep it from turning into a birds nest. Pull the rest of the broken filler out of the tape, hold the inner spool with your finger while you loosen the screw that holds the end of the filler. Take old filler off and put the two foot end that is sticking out of your shirt pocket on. Release the inner spool and let it wind up out of your pocket. You will have to reset the tension on the blue side. 

John


----------



## Jacob J. (May 14, 2004)

Don't use grease or oily lubricants in Spencer tapes. The oil attracts dirt which clogs them up. Use dry graphite powder. It keeps water out better. I have the intstruction card for Spencer tapes if anyone needs a scan of it, I can e-mail it.


----------



## Husky372 (May 15, 2004)

hey jacob i could use the instruction card could you email it to me . thank you


----------



## wiley_p (May 15, 2004)

Jacob check out the LPS lubricants 1,2,3 the #1 repels water excellent and drys so no dirt on clean mechanism if left over night.


----------



## Qatanlison (May 15, 2004)

Jacob,

I'd really appreciate it if you could mail it to me too.

Thanks,

O


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 29, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Don't use grease or oily lubricants in Spencer tapes. The oil attracts dirt which clogs them up. Use dry graphite powder. It keeps water out better. I have the intstruction card for Spencer tapes if anyone needs a scan of it, I can e-mail it.



Hey Jacob...Would it be possible to post a scan here on AS. I just picked up a used Spencer and it needs to have the tension tightened and I think I know how to do it but would feel better following the instructions.


Thanks!


----------



## madhatte (Aug 29, 2013)

I did not know there was an instruction card. I've rebuilt dozens of them, so it wouldn't help me any, but it would be useful to have something to hand out to the seasonal crews.


----------



## slowp (Aug 29, 2013)

Loosen the tiny screws around the edge a bit. Then twist the blue part up. Don't twist it too tight or your tape won't go out all the way. 
When you have it tightened, then tighten up the little screws. That's all there is to it, unless they changed the design. And hang on to the blue part once you have the little screws loosened. You don't want the sprong of death to happen.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 30, 2013)

Tape races!


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 30, 2013)

slowp said:


> Loosen the tiny screws around the edge a bit. Then twist the blue part up. Don't twist it too tight or your tape won't go out all the way.
> When you have it tightened, then tighten up the little screws. That's all there is to it, unless they changed the design. And hang on to the blue part once you have the little screws loosened. You don't want the sprong of death to happen.



Thanks for the advice Slowp. I'll try it tomorrow. Here is a link I found on youtube:

Logger's Tape Refill - YouTube

Then here is a pdf file I also found after asking my question here:

View attachment 312246


Maybe these will help someone else...


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2013)

They're pretty simple little things. Tough too.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Tape lube*

All my logger friends dunk there tapes in 2 stroke mix and then hang to dry.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Tape races!



You're on. What are your rules?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 30, 2013)

Rules?


----------



## slowp (Aug 30, 2013)

I have one to race. I'll put some flames on it. Prepare to get beat *again* boys.:msp_smile:


----------



## madhatte (Aug 30, 2013)

No rules, huh? This could get interesting. Not very useful, but interesting.



slowp said:


> I have one to race. I'll put some flames on it. Prepare to get beat *again* boys.:msp_smile:



Pretty sure I can build a Spencer that will put up a better showing than my little Homelite did. I hope. That was a pretty sound drubbing Old Sparkless passed out to all competitors.


----------



## slowp (Aug 30, 2013)

Any tape modders on here?


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd like to request some videos of previous races or someone practicing, that I can time, before I start modding my tape.

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 30, 2013)

madhatte said:


> No rules, huh? This could get interesting. Not very useful, but interesting.
> 
> . That was a pretty sound drubbing Old Sparkless passed out to all competitors.



Oh sure...pour salt in the wounds.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 30, 2013)

slowp said:


> Any tape modders on here?



Yup, but they're generally a PITA. They argue endlessly with each other over minor details , make childish accusations, have no sense of humor, conspire endlessly against anyone in competition with them, put forth bold claims with no factual evidence to back them up, have fanatically loyal fan clubs that serve no other purpose than to further dissent, and are eventually replaced by others with similar goals and faults.

Oh wait...tape modders? No, no I don't think so.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 30, 2013)

slowp said:


> I have one to race. I'll put some flames on it. Prepare to get beat *again* boys.:msp_smile:



Oh yeah? Just wait 'til next year.  Or maybe the year after. Or maybe...


----------



## slowp (Aug 30, 2013)

I find myself wondering about cutting the tape down, but that would take precision work, and that just isn't me. I'll run a stock tape. 

Now, where do I find that army surplus jungle juice? The stuff that was around in the 1970s?


----------



## Grande Dog (Aug 30, 2013)

Howdy,
I've got a !00' spring on a 75' housing with a 50' filler, and it can measure some cookies fast.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 30, 2013)

Didn't Bailey's used to put a 66' in a 75' housing? Maybe still do?


----------



## madhatte (Aug 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Oh sure...pour salt in the wounds.



Those are my wounds too, you know. 



Joe46 said:


> Didn't Bailey's used to put a 66' in a 75' housing? Maybe still do?



The way I usually do it is I tension the 75' spring to come up tight at about 70'. Forestry Nerds only care about multiples of 66'. This way there's 6' of tape wrapped around the hub so you can't walk of the end of it. Rewinds quickly, too. Grande Dog has, of course, described my recipe for a race Spencer. Now I'm gonna have to get creative with bushings and such to stay ahead of the Forestry Nerd game.


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought one this past July. Dissapointing. It has had the pin that holds the snap fall out..then the entire tip fell off...the tiny rivets came out, letting the clear plastic cover fall down, and the end to drop off. Fixed both of those things..now, the tape is starting to tear right at the end. And I never let it slam back at speed. Even sliced my thumb on it trying to spot that from happening. Bled like a stuck pig.
So, I cut me a nice straight 4' stick from a small moosewood (striped maple), and went back to what works easy and no hassle. And, I'm quicker with the stick too. And it don't drag my jeans down, making be hitch them up every 4 seconds.

Anyone want a slightly used Spencer's tape for 1/2 price?


----------



## bitzer (Sep 1, 2013)

That's funny. Electrical tape wound tight around the first 10" or so will keep the tape from tearing. I run a 50 footer on each hip. I tried that stick thing once... The problem is you are dragging a ####### stick around all day. Real fun in the brush and not productive when you lose it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 1, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> I bought one this past July. Dissapointing. It has had the pin that holds the snap fall out..then the entire tip fell off...the tiny rivets came out, letting the clear plastic cover fall down, and the end to drop off. Fixed both of those things..now, the tape is starting to tear right at the end. And I never let it slam back at speed. Even sliced my thumb on it trying to spot that from happening. Bled like a stuck pig.
> So, I cut me a nice straight 4' stick from a small moosewood (striped maple), and went back to what works easy and no hassle. And, I'm quicker with the stick too. *And it don't drag my jeans down, making be hitch them up every 4 seconds.
> *
> Anyone want a slightly used Spencer's tape for 1/2 price?



there's these things called spenders... they hold your pants up... just sayin...

The trick with a spencer is to not stuff the nail in so hard that you have to really jerk on it to get it loose, but hard enough that it don't just pop out and smack you in the taint... and stick the nail in the bark, not in the end in wood, bark is more forgiving. And taping the end up makes em last a while.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes. Tape up the first four or six inches. I used my pink duck tape the last time. That way you can see it coming to put your eye out in the heavy brush.


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 1, 2013)

Slowp...Got my "new" used tape working fine with the reassurances from you that I had the correct intentions. Thanks! Now just need to tape the first 6".


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Slowp...Got my "new" used tape working fine with the reassurances from you that I had the correct intentions. Thanks! Now just need to tape the first 6".



And no Sprong of Doom. Congratulations. 

If you ever "walk out of it" in the woods, one can (I've done this) poke a new hole in the end of the tape with a knife and put it back together.


----------



## paccity (Sep 1, 2013)

like was said about taping will save them , but i always let the tape run threw my hand to keep the recoil under control . and don't cut my hand up because i wear gloves , gota be smarter than the tool. just sayin.:msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2013)

paccity said:


> like was said about taping will save them , but i always let the tape run threw my hand to keep the recoil under control . and don't cut my hand up because i wear gloves , gota be smarter than the tool. just sayin.:msp_smile:



For some people that's always a challenge. :rolleyes2:


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

Gloves? We don need no stinkin' gloves. I don't think I've ever been cut by running a tape through my bare hand. Control is the answer. Now popped with the nail, yes. But I have both my eyes. :msp_biggrin:

Pay attention when working in rattlesnake country. The nail can get hooked on some bitterbrush without one knowing and then snap loose and "bite" you in the leg causing screaming about "King Zipper got me".
This happened to our crew foreman, who was deathly afraid of snakes and was hilarious. I believe production suffered from the laughing fit.


----------



## paccity (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Gloves? We don need no stinkin' gloves. I don't think I've ever been cut by running a tape through my bare hand. Control is the answer. Now popped with the nail, yes. But I have both my eyes. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Pay attention when working in rattlesnake country. The nail can get hooked on some bitterbrush without one knowing and then snap loose and "bite" you in the leg causing screaming about "King Zipper got me".
> This happened to our crew foreman, who was deathly afraid of snakes and was hilarious. I believe production suffered from the laughing fit.



nothin heavy, just knitt gloves. at least when workin a saw. and they don't stink much, they get warshed now and then.:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2013)

paccity said:


> nothin heavy, just knitt gloves. at least when workin a saw. and they don't stink much, they get warshed now and then.:msp_wink:



Yup, now and then. I just washed that pair you gave me at LaPine. I think that was two years ago. They were getting to the point where the fingers wouldn't bend any more.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> I bought one this past July. Dissapointing. It has had the pin that holds the snap fall out..then the entire tip fell off...the tiny rivets came out, letting the clear plastic cover fall down, and the end to drop off. Fixed both of those things..now, the tape is starting to tear right at the end. And I never let it slam back at speed. Even sliced my thumb on it trying to spot that from happening. Bled like a stuck pig.
> So, I cut me a nice straight 4' stick from a small moosewood (striped maple), and went back to what works easy and no hassle. And, I'm quicker with the stick too. And it don't drag my jeans down, making be hitch them up every 4 seconds.
> 
> Anyone want a slightly used Spencer's tape for 1/2 price?



You've had some bad luck with that tape. Did anybody explain about using the little nail in the end and not wrapping the tape around the end of the log and tying a knot in it? 

It's okay if you want to do that but it plays hell with getting an accurate measurement.


----------



## twochains (Sep 1, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Anyone want a slightly used Spencer's tape for 1/2 price?



Yes, I would like a shot at the tape ifn you still have it. PM me if you would like to get rid of it.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

paccity said:


> nothin heavy, just knitt gloves. at least when workin a saw. and they don't stink much, they get warshed now and then.:msp_wink:



I just got the bleeding stopped...:msp_rolleyes: do you know of a glove for picking blackberries? They are vicious, but are so good to bake with. I suspect my brown friend has been getting the easier berries.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> I just got the bleeding stopped...:msp_rolleyes: do you know of a glove for picking blackberries? They are vicious, but are so good to bake with. I suspect my brown friend has been getting the easier berries.



One of them welders leather jackets and bee keepers gloves? kinda warm in august... but yer tough right?


----------



## Rounder (Sep 1, 2013)

Had to retire one of my Spencer's to parts duty after some aggravation on Friday. Picked up a new one at the shop Saturday.....Ouch....Proud of the damn things anymore.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm actually pretty amazed at how well they work and how long they last considering the use and abuse they get on a daily basis (at least by me). Rain, snow, sweat, sawdust, etc... I think its been 5 or 6 months since my last refill. Then again I am using two tapes at once so half the work for each, but its still pretty amazing. All of my bucking is done in the woods so they have to go through all the brambles and #### too. I also make my own nails for them that work really well in hardwood. Just gotta make sure that if you get a bend anywhere in the tape that you straighten it back out right away. If not it doesn't take long to break it there.


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> And no Sprong of Doom. Congratulations.
> 
> If you ever "walk out of it" in the woods, one can (I've done this) poke a new hole in the end of the tape with a knife and put it back together.



Thanks mam I'll remember that...


----------



## madhatte (Sep 2, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Just gotta make sure that if you get a bend anywhere in the tape that you straighten it back out right away. If not it doesn't take long to break it there.



Solid advice! Even though some odd length like 43' isn't a high-demand stop, if you have a weakness there, that's where it'll break. Maintenance always prevents repairs.


----------

